# body-text definieren für Suchmaschinen-Optimierung



## nitrobesim (25. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab mal ne Frage.
Webmasterplan schlägt folgendes vor:

Body-Text: Fehler - diese Seite hat keine Text-Abschnitte! Wie soll eine arme Suchmaschine wissen worum es hier geht? Es wird dringend empfohlen diesen Zustand zu korrigieren.


Ähm, was meinen die damit und wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Gumbo (25. Dezember 2004)

Es wäre hilfreich zu wissen, um welche Webseite es sich hier handelt. Denn am besten lassen sich am Problemobjekt selbst Verbesserungsvorschläge erarbeiten.


----------



## nitrobesim (25. Dezember 2004)

http://www.yersey.de


----------



## Gumbo (25. Dezember 2004)

frameset-Elemente sind schon einmal ein schlechtes Mittel auf dem Weg zur Suchmaschinenoptimierung.

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich die humoristische Geschichte über einen Dialog zwischen Webdesigner und Suchmaschinen-Robot erwähnen.


----------



## nitrobesim (25. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde das Design ganz hübsch 

Aber das beantwortet ja nicht meine Frage, was body-text ist und wie ich damit meine Seite optimieren kann.


----------



## Gumbo (25. Dezember 2004)

Suchmaschinen betrachten aber kein hübsches Design, sondern versuchen die Inhalte auszuwerten.


----------



## Budman (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

@Gumbo
Ein Jüngling (Webdesigner) 

@nitrobesim
Nimm Dir mal die zehn Minuten um die Kurzgeschichte von Gumbo (also der von ihm gepostete Link) zu lesen. Sorgt bestimmt für Aufklärung was _body-Text_ ist.


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Dezember 2004)

Vor allem, ähm... ich will jetzt ja nicht blöd klingen, aber ich seh bei der Seite ehrlich gesagt den Sinn des Frames nicht? Der gesamte Inhalt scrollt mit, ich seh da keinerlei einzelne, abgeschottete Elemente... *confused*


----------

